# Spam Tax Paid: 07 Look 555 Large For Sale



## kkjellquist (Sep 19, 2005)

Check the classifieds. My bike could not be closer to "like new". Not a single blemish, scratch, etc! Bar tape, hoods, saddle, don't show a touch of wear.

The ONLY component with wear marks is the Keo Classic pedals.

$1800 or best reasonable offer...free shipping in the continental US. All original paperwork, manuals, etc and bike would still be under warranty. Never registered.

Thanks!!


----------

